# TVs are fucking stupid



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 23, 2009)

awake in a place I've never been to. My head is full of memories of things that never happened. It's alright. I mean it's exactly what I asked for. I think. It can't suck worse than the last place I was. Then again I really have no idea seeing as all my previous memories were just replaced with these fucked up ones. All I know is that this is not the first time it's happened.

But anyway this universe is pretty weird. Appearently the point of it is to make money which is these green pieces of paper that everyone exchanges for things. Doesn't really make sense but whatever. Supposedly for every piece of paper there's an equal amount of this heavy shiny stuff that's rare. Do you believe that shit? I don't. I mean if I was in charge I'd just keep all the shiny stuff for myself and give everyone pieces of paper so they wouldn't get jealous. Also I'd put a lot of weird detailed pictures on the paper to make up for the fact that it isn't shiny. And numbers since it has no weight.

All in all there's a lot of cool stuff here but tons of lies that everyone believes. I don't really like that part. Like that big square thing in the living room. I don't trust that thing. Not one bit. Though at least I can feed it my own information to display for "..entertainment" Oh cool another thing that people trade with paper for. This place is fuckin beat. At least music doesn't cost money. Damn there was actually a time when it did. But not really since none of this crap exsisted a few minutes ago. And by doesn't cost money I don't mean free seeing as the way you get it involves embedding advertisements onto your computer usually. Unless you're actually intelligent enough to avoid that because it uses up valuable cpu usage oh and god forbid I accuse that idea of being just plain wrong. Which the majority of human beings don't pay attention to shit like that so I guess we are paying for it by becoming potential buyers of some random crap which if we really needed, wouldn't need anyone suggesting us to get it. Better than trading hard earned paper for? Shit yeah I'm not gonna buy that crap. In your face advertisers! Then again why the hell would there be such a HUGE fucking amount of advertising if it didn't work to some extent? And how come the sandwiches on tv look nothing like the ones we get from the minimum wage people?

I fuckin hate this place. Tell my why the second a kid starts acting up in elementary school he's got some serious psychological condition and therefor it's ok feed him tons of drugs to fix him. Righttt it's ok to take the ones from the wait where do those ones come from? Whatever... Regaurdless, I trust the place that supplies me with air to breath way more than those fuckers. Though they've got some good shit. It definitely fixes me. If only boredom was a psychological condition then everyone's view of me would be better. I'm guessing the reason for that is cuz supposedly I could potentially dig in the trash for shit to sell, starve, whore myself, rob people, pawn all my possesions, and be homeless cuz of the gateway factor. Though I admit I have been to the pawn shop once or twice I think it's bullshit. Fucking crack heads.

Fuck this place. I Can't wait to wake up with some new memories of shit that never happened. Though I'll likely be just as pissed off over in the next universe, at least everyone won't be waving around pictures of stupid old motherfuckers I never met but are somehow 100 percent trustworthy.

p.s. I appologize for choosing to be a human being and not an american. Syke I'm not sorry. Not at all.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe it's because I've been listening to Black Flag's "Family Man" for the past two hours, but I enjoyed this!


----------



## Apples (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice. I like your points. Its really stupid how money makes the world go round.


----------



## bote (Dec 23, 2009)

yep, tv can be a soul-sucker, better to go for a push. well-written by the way


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 23, 2009)

However, I will offer a small argument in favor of television: TV can educate and inform, the same way the internet or written books can. The problem is a matter of content. Television is also just as capable of corrupting and dumbifying our society and so are books. There is plenty of literature out there that will rot your brain just as easily as television. I find it more to be the message than the medium. My television (when I'm around one) rarely leaves the History Channel or National Geographic. And not that I don't enjoy the occassional lapse in having to think, but Comedy Central and [adult swim] are just as likely to corrupt a young brain as blood-splattering comic books or sleazy sex novels. I don't think hating on television is the proper struggle. I think it should be the content of what interests rather than the medium we receive it that should be in question. I'll step off my soapbox now.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Feb 5, 2010)

I think more people should read this insted of my robotripping thread.............


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2010)

when did music cost money?


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 8, 2010)

Tad said:


> when did music cost money?



when you had to buy albums, cassettes, and cd's.

I torrent


----------



## Tad (Feb 8, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> when you had to buy albums, cassettes, and cd's.
> 
> I torrent



well then it still costs money, you just don't pay for it. but we don't need to get into an argument :cheers:


----------

